

Facebook Joins the American Government Plans to Hijack the Syrian Revolution - ArabGeek
http://arabcrunch.com/2013/08/facebook-joins-the-american-and-western-governments-conspiracy-to-hijack-the-syrian-revolution-and-install-a-puppet-regime-in-syria.html

======
jeena
When I read:

"All these Mujadheen forces are gaining ground controlling 70% of Syria and
planning an Islamic State after the defeat of the baby killer Bashar Al Asad."

How is this propaganda different to the western one?

And then all the conspiracy theories about Jews and secularists. I'm all for
alternative media but this text looks like pure propaganda, nothing a
journalist would deliver to shine some light at the problems.

~~~
ArabGeek
there is no propaganda, if you measure the ground that the Mujahdeed has
gained you will see it is 70% of Syria.

It is not a conspiracy theory about secularists and the jews, it is the truth.
they are the one who destroyed Islamic Khilafa in Turkey. Arab nationalist
launched Arab revolution in Mecca in alliance with UK and France and launched
an armed revolution in the region. In Turkey it self there was a party that
its members have ties to the jews. and secularist ended islamic Khilafa and
announced a secular state.

Read history before you judge about propaganda.

------
ArabGeek
This is worth reading and share it has many info that many in the west do not
know as mainstream media do not mention such facts.

The post concludes:

"An alternative to facebook must be created, a one that does not carry
American government and Zionist agenda, a one that respects Islam and all
religions, a one that respect free speech even if it is coming from Al Qaeda
media arm. A one that can the public turn-to to get news not found on
mainstream media, and the public should organize to crowd fund such platform."

~~~
stack0v3erfl0w
This post cannot be taken seriously because:

1\. You didn't cite any sources to your claims.

2\. The author didn't even reveal his identity (posting under the author name
of "news")

3\. Self proclamations like this "ArabCrunch is an independent media, an
alternative to the lies of mainstream media." don't help you at all.

tldr: I'm adding this website to my blacklist.

~~~
ArabGeek
you must be jew or a CIA or Mossad Agent

~~~
stack0v3erfl0w
You didn't address my points. Just another round of wild claims.

